# Brașov, Romania, the city crowned by mountains



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brașov, the city crowned by mountains​













Brașov, named Kronstadt in German and Brassó in Hungarian, has 227,961 inhabitants, making it the 8th most populous city in Romania.



*History*
The city was first attested in 1235 AD under the name Corona, a Latin word meaning "crown", a name given by the German colonists.

In 1211, by order of King Andrew II of Hungary, the Teutonic Knights fortified the Land of Bârsa (the depression where Brașov stands) to defend the border of the Kingdom of Hungary. On the site of the village of Brașov, the Teutonic Knights built Kronstadt – the city of the crown. Although the crusaders were evicted by 1225, the colonists they brought in remained, along with local population.


Germans living in Brașov were mainly involved in trade and crafts. The location of the city at the intersection of trade routes linking the Ottoman Empire and Western Europe, together with certain tax exemptions, allowed Saxon merchants to obtain considerable wealth and exert a strong political influence. 

In the Romanian neighbourhood of Șchei (situated outside the walls), was created before 1399 the first Romanian school.

In 1918, after the "Proclamation of Union" of Alba Iulia (adopted by the Deputies of the Romanians from Transylvania), Deputies of the Saxons from Transylavania supported it, with their vote to be part of Romania, and declared their allegiance to the new Romanian state.



*Economy*
Brașov is Romania's main industrial centers, with some of Romania's largest plants, including Roman Company that produces tractors and trucks and IAR Brașov, the main Romanian producer of aircrafts (at Ghimbav, a village near Brașov).



*Tourism*
Brașov is situated in Land of Bârsa Depression, at the limit of vaste forested Carpathians Mountains that surrounds the historical province of Transylvania. Carpathians are a range which in Romania is ~1200 km long. They are the wildest mountains in Europe, still covered by virgin forests and inhabited by thousands of bears, wolves, lynxes and other wild animals. Seeing bears on the streets of of Brașov is not a rare sight.

The old part of Brașov is situated between three hills, among which Tâmpa, completely forested, is the highest, 960 m (400 m above the city). On Tâmpa's top is a belvedere place and a cable car transports tourists there.

The city is a gem of medieval architecture, surrounded by picturesque fortifications. In the middle is the beautiful Council Square, with the Council House (former townhall) built between 13-18th centuries. The Gothic Black Church (14th century) is the largest church in Romania.

In the vicinity of Brașov there are many beautiful villages with Romania's most impressive castles: Bran, Râșnov, Prejmer and others.

Few km from Brașov is Romania's most modern ski resort, Poiana Brașov, of international fame. It is situated in Postăvaru Massif, in breathtaking natural settings. Predeal, other first class ski resort is not far and Bucegi and Piatra Craiului Mountains are at some 20 km each. They are the most visited mountain ranges in Romania and have amazing sights. 




Snowy rooftops by goanga, on Flickr



Last gasp of sunshine by goanga, on Flickr



Brasov: pe sub firele telecabinei by goanga, on Flickr



Brasov: din cabina by goanga, on Flickr




Brasov: pidgins by goanga, on Flickr




Brasov: pidgins by goanga, on Flickr



Brasov: Biserica Neagra by goanga, on Flickr





Lord I'm coming home to you by goanga, on Flickr



I remember when we could sleep on stones by goanga, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brasov, old center. by oshita946, on Flickr



Excursionists by oshita946, on Flickr



Street in my town by oshita946, on Flickr



Smile  by oshita946, on Flickr




The Junii Feast by oshita946, on Flickr



Finally Winter by oshita946, on Flickr



Winter does not want to leave us. by oshita946, on Flickr



Brasov by oshita946, on Flickr



Another beautiful winter day in my city. by oshita946, on Flickr




Winter day. by oshita946, on Flickr



A beautiful winter day. by oshita946, on Flickr



Brasov Council Square by oshita946, on Flickr



 Winter returned. by oshita946, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_0282 by Valentire, on Flickr




DSC_0191 by Valentire, on Flickr




DSC_0234 by Valentire, on Flickr




DSC_0187 by Valentire, on Flickr




DSC_0186 by Valentire, on Flickr



DSC_0197 by Valentire, on Flickr




DSC_0333 by Valentire, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

DSC_0221_Brasov by rallydex, on Flickr




DSC_0227-2_Brasov by rallydex, on Flickr




DSC_0585_sunset on Republicii Street, Brasov by rallydex, on Flickr




DSC_0703_Brasov under snow by rallydex, on Flickr




DSC_0780_Rainbow Over Brasov by rallydex, on Flickr



DSC_0365 by rallydex, on Flickr



DSC_0416 by rallydex, on Flickr



DSC_0861 by rallydex, on Flickr




DSC_0376 by rallydex, on Flickr




​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Braşov - Kronstadt 02 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr




Braşov - Kronstadt 01 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr





Braşov - Kronstadt 04 Altes Rathaus by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr




Braşov - Kronstadt 09 Nikolauskirche by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr




Braşov - Kronstadt 10 Nikolauskirche by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr



Braşov - Kronstadt 11 Burgtor by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr




Braşov - Kronstadt 13 Weißer Turm by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr




Braşov - Kronstadt 14 by Arnim Schulz, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Biserica Neagra by ludo36, on Flickr




Piata Sfatului by ludo36, on Flickr




Sinagoga by ludo36, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

clasic by asoimu, on Flickr




Cetatea Brasov by asoimu, on Flickr



Seara pe deal 4/4 by asoimu, on Flickr




Sunset over Brasov by asoimu, on Flickr




Brasov, Romania by asoimu, on Flickr






Biserica Neagra, Brasov, Romania by asoimu, on Flickr




Scheii Brasovului, Brasov, Romania by asoimu, on Flickr




Brasov, Romania by asoimu, on Flickr




Untitled by asoimu, on Flickr




Modarom, Brasov, Romania by asoimu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

First Romanian School. by roger_popa, on Flickr




The Black Tower. by roger_popa, on Flickr




Winter Environment. by roger_popa, on Flickr




Winter Environment. by roger_popa, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Untitled by mitzuka, on Flickr





Untitled by mitzuka, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Ecaterina's gate,Poarta Ecaterina by robertto79, on Flickr



Livada Postei, Brasov,Romania by robertto79, on Flickr




White tower,Turnul alb ,Brasov ,Romania by robertto79, on Flickr




All Saints' Day, Ziua Mortilor,Brasov,Romania by robertto79, on Flickr




Strada Sforii by robertto79, on Flickr




Strada Sforii by robertto79, on Flickr



Strada in centrul vechi al Brasovului by robertto79, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Fairy tale by Borneev, on Flickr


​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

view from Tampa by sebatronic, on Flickr




Lava by sebatronic, on Flickr




view from Tampa 2 by sebatronic, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Bastionul Cojocarilor (Tăbăcarilor) by alberto_d, on Flickr\




Johannes Honterus by alberto_d, on Flickr




Str. Poarta Schei by alberto_d, on Flickr




Everything is amazing in Brasov! by alberto_d, on Flickr




Șcheii Brașovului by alberto_d, on Flickr



Portico by alberto_d, on Flickr



Lângă Parcul Livada Poștei by alberto_d, on Flickr



Parcul Livada Poștei by alberto_d, on Flickr



Dealul Cetății by alberto_d, on Flickr




Strada Lungă by alberto_d, on Flickr



Prefectura by alberto_d, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Imágenes de Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Imágenes de Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr




Antiguo Ayuntamiento, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr




Imágenes de Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Parqueadero de bicicletas, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Una gran palomera, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Imágenes de Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr





Primera Escuela Rumana, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Todos muy atentos en la Primera Escuela Rumana, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Fresco en la Primera Escuela Rumana, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Cementerio de la Iglesia de San Nicolás, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr




Torre de la Iglesia Negra, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr




Alrededores de la Iglesia de San Nicolás, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr




Aspecto del castillo medieval, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Los que llegamos de primeros by Juan Actuario, on Flickr



Aspecto del castillo medieval, Brasov, Rumania by Juan Actuario, on Flickr
​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice info on Brasov, and thanks for the wonderful photos...:cheers:


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

:cheers:



The Black Church in Brasov, Romania by Sebastian Condrea, on Flickr





The Council House in Brasov, Romania by Sebastian Condrea, on Flickr



Statue of Honterus, near the Black Church in Brasov, Romania by Sebastian Condrea, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Romania-2012 - Inside the Black Church by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Romania-2016 - Looking down from the White Tower by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Romania-1985 - Blacksmiths' Bastion by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brasov_Brasso_Kronstadt06 by Szittyakutya, on Flickr



Brasov_Brasso_Kronstadt07 by Szittyakutya, on Flickr




Brasov_Brasso_Kronstadt15 by Szittyakutya, on Flickr




Brasov_Brasso_Kronstadt28 by Szittyakutya, on Flickr




Brasov_Brasso_Kronstadt34 by Szittyakutya, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

ROMANIA,BRASOV by bertapei, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

A world for everyone by poze_bune, on Flickr











Beautiful Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr














Beautiful Brasov by whitemountainproperty, on Flickr














Braşov by Richard White, on Flickr












Random Alley, Brasov, Romania by Too Much Good Food, on Flickr













DSC_1344 by ciprianeagu, on Flickr











Brasov (27) by CiprianOlaru, on Flickr












Brasov at night - 2014 by striker_ro2, on Flickr













Rumania 017 by Angel Carro Gigosos, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Braşovul istoric la vedere by dani81_const, on Flickr














Casa Sfatului by Bogdan Melinte, on Flickr














The Black Church by Acero666, on Flickr












Path to Absolution by Acero666, on Flickr












Hidden Dacia by Acero666, on Flickr













Hanging out by JAF12, on Flickr










Brasov .IMG_8345 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.400,000 views, on Flickr












2014 iul aug 291 by NB 2009, on Flickr













Brasov by Eva Slusar, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Brasov & Bran Castle, Romania by Dandy-man, on Flickr
​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.









_DNY0324 come oggetto avanzato-1 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr














Brasov-2.jpg by rreens, on Flickr








Brasov by Eva Slusar, on Flickr













Modarom by Dianisis, on Flickr










Roof time! by osamot, on Flickr













A cloudy evening by osamot, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.






Worths watching the entire movie 


















Brasov - Christmas 2014 - in Explore by George Nutulescu, on Flickr














Brașov by night by osamot, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

.







Visit Brasov 1 2 3 4[/RIGHT]


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

The Black Church​





Built between 1383-1477, got this name after a fire in 1689, when the walls have been blackened.

89 m long and 65 m tall, is the biggest church between Vienna (St. Stephen's Cathedral) and Istanbul (Hagia Sophia).




20141122-07 by AGB-GX20, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

PRIMEVAL said:


> Last snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_ANK0988 come oggetto avanzato-1 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr



_ANK0793 come oggetto avanzato-1 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr



_ANK3831 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr



_ANK3149 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

_ANK3143 by Iacob Danny, on Flickr



_ANK3146 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr



_ANK3147 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr



Beautiful Nrasov city by Iacob Danny, on Flickr



_DNY0331 come oggetto avanzato-1 copia by Iacob Danny, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Brasov Council Square (Piata Sfatului) by George Pancescu, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr



Braşov by _Hans_, on Flickr​


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

brasovmetropolitan.ro


----------

